# Wood duck box plan



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

https://www.ducks.org/conservation/waterfowl-research-science/build-a-wood-duck-box?
Saw this on the DU sight and it's a Good off season project.
I built several many years ago and have had some success but falling trees took out two that I need to re-hang and I need to clean out the others.
Good luck


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

You can always check with the DOW in your district,they usually have plenty of the fiberglass ones they are willing to hand out.
We usually clean ours out this month and also do the mallard tubes as well. We will be waiting for good ice as its so much easier plus we take a bunch of young kids with us


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Love the wood duck boxes !
Plus
Bluebird
&
Bat houses


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Redheads said:


> We will be waiting for good ice


That's what I was waiting for but 
I might make a few mallard nest tubes with my granddaughter that's a fun and easy project for us.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, I'm hoping for the best as far as the ice goes.

Heading out this morning to clean out last year's boxes and hen houses.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

The ice was a no go today.....I was able to burn off one of the sorghum fields so it wasn't a total waste of time.

Guess i will be doing the nesting boxes from a boat this year


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Redheads said:


> Guess i will be doing the nesting boxes from a boat this year


With no ice I'll be standing on a ladder ---inside a canoe 
Good luck


----------

